# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Διαταραχή Μετατραυματικού Στρες >  PTSD Επίθεση

## LedZepp

Γεια σας. 

Είμαι νέο μέλος. Σκοπός της εγγραφής μου ήταν να μιλήσω με ανθρώπους που βιώνουν μετατραυματικό στρες. 
Υποθέτω ότι από τον τίτλο του post καταλαβαίνεται τι συνέβη. Λεπτομέρειες δεν χρειάζονται.
Απλά θα πω ότι μετά από 15 χρόνια έχω ελάχιστη βελτίωση. 

Θα ήθελα να απευθυνθώ σε άλλους επιζήσαντες (διότι ΔΕΝ είμαστε θυματα) και να κάνω κάποιες ερωτήσεις.

1) Νιώθετε την ανάγκη να απομονώνεστε συχνά από κοντινούς σας ανθρώπους; 

2) Μετά την επίθεση, νιώσατε ποτέ "συναισθηματικά ανάπηροι" ή είχατε κάποιο συναίσθημα παρεμφερές;

3) Είστε σε μια συνεχή εγρήγορση ότι κάτι θα συμβεί; 

Δεν ξερω τι άλλο να πω προς το παρόν. 
Δεν ειμαι καθολου καλα. Παλεύω χρόνια. Περνάω από τη μία διατταραχη στην άλλη: υπνου, από βουλιμία σε ανορεξία...

----------


## Κύκνος

Γεια σου...

Απ' αυτά που αναφέρεις μόνο το τρίτο έχω, το να φοβάμαι ότι θα μου ξανασυμβεί κάτι κακό κι αυτό με κάνει να υποφέρω... Κι ας έχουν περάσει και για μένα πολλά χρόνια... Δεν ξέρω αν σε βοηθάει καθόλου αυτό...

----------


## LedZepp

Σε ευχαριστώ πολυ που μου απάντησες...
Είχες βοήθεια απο ψυχολόγο; Έχω παει σε 3 και απογοητεύτηκα οικτρά. 
Μάλιστα ο ένας μου είπε «υπάρχουν και χειρότερα. Είχαμε μία εχθές που της έτυχε αυτό απο τον θείο της όταν ήταν 12»
Λες και δεν το ξέρω οτι υπάρχουν και χειρότερα. Λες και θα ανακουφιστώ επειδή άλλοι υποφέρουν περισσότερο. 
Επίσης το περιβάλλον μου δεν με στήριξε αρκετά τότε. Αποφάσισα να φύγω απο την πόλη που σπούδαζα γιατί φοβόμουν και σπίτι έγινε χαμός. Τα είχα και με ένα παιδί εκείνη την εποχή (τρέλα ερωτευμενη) ο οποίος με χώρισε εξ αιτίας αυτού. Έπρεπε για καιρό να εξηγώ οτι δεν έφταιγα.

----------


## Κύκνος

> Σε ευχαριστώ πολυ που μου απάντησες...
> Είχες βοήθεια απο ψυχολόγο; Έχω παει σε 3 και απογοητεύτηκα οικτρά. 
> Μάλιστα ο ένας μου είπε «υπάρχουν και χειρότερα. Είχαμε μία εχθές που της έτυχε αυτό απο τον θείο της όταν ήταν 12»
> Λες και δεν το ξέρω οτι υπάρχουν και χειρότερα. Λες και θα ανακουφιστώ επειδή άλλοι υποφέρουν περισσότερο. 
> Επίσης το περιβάλλον μου δεν με στήριξε αρκετά τότε. Αποφάσισα να φύγω απο την πόλη που σπούδαζα γιατί φοβόμουν και σπίτι έγινε χαμός. Τα είχα και με ένα παιδί εκείνη την εποχή (τρέλα ερωτευμενη) ο οποίος με χώρισε εξ αιτίας αυτού. Έπρεπε για καιρό να εξηγώ οτι δεν έφταιγα.


Δεν είχα βοήθεια αμέσως γιατί για κάποια χρόνια δεν το έλεγα, μετά όμως ναι αλλά δεν ξέρω αν βοηθήθηκα ιδιαίτερα μιας κι ακόμα φοβάμαι... Από το περιβάλλον μου ούτε εγώ είχα κάποια στήριξη αφού δεν τους το είπα... Μετά από πολλά χρόνια μίλησα στον αδελφό μου... Έχουμε μια διαφορά, εμένα μερικώς με είχαν κάνει να πιστέψω ότι έφταιγα... Όχι ο αδελφός μου, μια φίλη της εποχής εκείνης...

----------

